# Who Is Going To Sargodha Medical College?



## aq58 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been accepted at Sargodha it would be good to know others who have also.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey apparently your inbox is full. I can't reply.


----------



## aq58 (Oct 26, 2013)

sorry having problems replying.. give me a second


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

I cant seem to send you a PM.
And inshAllah i'll let you know what they say about the date. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

I went to sargodha medical college yesterday.They said that after filling foreign seats,overseas students merit list will be posted.
They said that 15 foreigners list have been given to srgdha by HEC and 25th Nov is the last date for their submission. 
So I just wanted to know is this true?
Have you guys submitted the fee?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Yea that is true. 15 foreigners are selected for admission against foreign seats. 25th of Nov is the last date to submit the dues.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ali240 (Nov 18, 2013)

hy.. am waiting for second list.. so wondring how many ppl havent sent consent for sargohda É


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

you applied through hec?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ali240 (Nov 18, 2013)

yeah..waiting for second list due to imcplete document as my SAT came out in oct..
i am from N.America..

- - - Updated - - -

BTW ? as far as i remember there were 20 seats for Sargohda ? so how come only 15 were filled ?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

ali240 said:


> yeah..waiting for second list due to imcplete document as my SAT came out in oct..
> i am from N.America..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




15 seats for foreign students and 5 for overseas students.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ali240 (Nov 18, 2013)

wuts the diff É
oo so for dual national there r only 5 seats É


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

ali240 said:


> wuts the diff É
> oo so for dual national there r only 5 seats É



I am not too sure about the diff either:-/
I think foreigners are the ones born in Pakistan but educated abroad and overseas students are probably the ones......aah....ok you lost me there.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Usman Shafique (Nov 27, 2013)

Is there co education in SMC


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Usman Shafique said:


> Is there co education in SMC


Yes.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ali240 (Nov 18, 2013)

lol so am i


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

Foreigners are those who have dual nationatlity while overseas students have no dual nationality .
In my case (from saudia) just have to give Iqamma and passport number!!!


----------



## ali240 (Nov 18, 2013)

i think its the opp..
overseas are paki people tht are abroad and forgners r forgners


----------



## Juno (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello everybody
I'm moving into SMC hostels on the the 2nd, if anyone is around give me a shout. I'm international, landed in Pakistan a few days ago so pretty much a freshy!


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Juno said:


> Hello everybody
> I'm moving into SMC hostels on the the 2nd, if anyone is around give me a shout. I'm international, landed in Pakistan a few days ago so pretty much a freshy!




Arent you moving in too early ..girls hostel isnt even complete yet ...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Juno (Nov 28, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> Arent you moving in too early ..girls hostel isnt even complete yet ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


Hey
Maybe I should have mentioned I'm a guy
I have no idea regarding the girls hostels but as far I know there are students living in the male hostels. 

Are you going to SMC also?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Juno said:


> Hey
> Maybe I should have mentioned I'm a guy
> I have no idea regarding the girls hostels but as far I know there are students living in the male hostels.
> 
> Are you going to SMC also?



Oh..

And YES!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Juno (Nov 28, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> Oh..
> 
> And YES!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2



Thats great! 
Are you a local student?


----------

